# Bruce Lee Warrior's Journey



## arnisandyz (Apr 4, 2002)

I just bought this DVD and its excellent.  A must own for Bruce Lee Fans.  The first part is in documentary format of Bruce's rise through the movies.  The main focus seems to be how his films reflected his philosophy and how they changed when his philosophy changed.  As most people know, he died before the Game of Death was completed and it was pieced together poorly by the producers using 11 minutes of footage of Bruce, Stand ins, and cardboard cutouts.  Much of the storyline was improvised as well.  The last part of the DVD focuses on the "lost tapes" of about 40 minutes that were found recently (way after the Game of Death was released).  Fortunatly, its the best part of the movie, the final fight scenes in the pagoda. The footage picks up on the third level, Bruce with Dan...the Escrima master level (my favorite since I'm an Inosanto fan also!!!).  Then it goes to the 4th level, a hapkido master, then the final, with Karem Abdul Jabar, "master of no style".  It didn't show the first and second, but I think it was suppose to be a kicking master (TKD?) and for the second level a Wing Chun master. I don't want to give to much away, you just need to see it!  Its one you'll watch over and over.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 4, 2002)

That sounds cool!

Uh...can I borrow it from you? 

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 4, 2002)

Sure,

I thought you might ask that!  I'll bring it Friday, of course Al might grab it before you! The quality of the tape footage is actually really good with only minor color shifts probably due to age and how some of the reels were preserved.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 4, 2002)

Coolness!  If I can make it, I'll bring the DVD of 'Jackie Chan: My Story' if you'd like.  It's a rental from Netflix, but they don't have a return period...I can borrow it for as long as I want.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 7, 2002)

Borrowed this from arnisandyz and just got done watching it a while ago.

Very cool!

The highlight of the DVD is the previously unreleased footage filmed for _Game of Death_.  Viewing this, you can get an idea of what the movie was supposed to be like; far different from the tripe that was eventually released.  

I have one complaint: at some point, the show home movie footage of Lee beginning to do Siu nim tao...after the first tan sao/huen sao, the cut to something else!  I want the whole thing, dammit!

Definitely worth checking out!  Best part is, after I told my wife I was borrowing this DVD, she told me she had already ordered it for me as a surprise! 

Cthulhu


----------

